
Show HN: My chrome extension to make old webpages look good - igauravsehrawat
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/beautify-me/giojjefcklnloleflpgbbepmdfonomaf
======
mklopets
What's your thinking behind how this works? What makes the 'after' sites more
beautiful?

The increased padding on the Chromium site is great, but to me the HN 'after'
looks quite a bit uglier than the 'before'.

~~~
igauravsehrawat
Thanks for feedback, I shouldn't have used "beautify" but "look good" kind of.
Comments section is more readable IMHO
[http://i.imgur.com/Drb2nQ7.png](http://i.imgur.com/Drb2nQ7.png)

------
danhardman
Shouldn't this be called "Bootstrap Me"? The beautifying is simply just
inserting bootstap.css into the current tab. Cool idea, don't think it needs
jQuery though and popup.css can be stripped down massively.

~~~
igauravsehrawat
Yeah, it probably should be "Bootstrap me", but I did modified bootstrap.css
to fit into this context. Also you are right with jQuery and popup.css.

Thanks

Cheers

------
igauravsehrawat
I also have open sourced the extension at
[https://github.com/igauravsehrawat/beautify-
me](https://github.com/igauravsehrawat/beautify-me)

------
wingerlang
I don't think they became better.

